# Job opportunities in Melbourne



## patsu (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi,

Have been searching for jobs in Melbourne for almost a year now without any success. 

I have relocated from India with my husband who is on a 457 Work visa. As the dependent spouse I am also on 457 visa with full work rights. My past experience spans across Banking operations and administration as well as I do possess some customer service experience as well. 

I have been applying to job ads in seek, and other recruitment agency sites, but have not received even a single interview call. Have received all rejections with same automated replies which have no specific reasons specified in them.

I was wondering if there was an issue with my Resume and Cover letter or not, but my Australian friends who are working have seen my docs and they did say that there is nothing wrong with them.

Is the 457 visa a bottleneck..Most of the job ads explicitly say that only PR or Citizens are eligible.

It is so frustrating that even after having solid work experience, I am not able to get job which will allow me to join the work force here. 

Has anyone else also faced such a situation over the last year or so. Any inputs or assistance would be very much appreciated as I am unable to figure out where the issue lies.

Su


----------



## shertob (Jan 31, 2014)

The issue lies in the deteriorating labour market partially and also the fact that you are a 457.

On a 457 visa the employing company needs to be able to transfer your specific 457 to their company. This requires them to be registered with the DIMIA to do so, and is a long process.

So whilst you may be well qualified, the employing company may not be registered as a company seeking 457 labour.

You are also aware that the deteriorating labour market of 2013 and the run up to the federal elections put 457 visas in a very bad light. Most employers did not want to be associated with hiring 457 workers during the entire 2013.


----------



## Steven-p (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm currently living and working in the uk in tryin to secure a job in anywhere in Australia but really finding it hard work. I'm i site manager in construction/retail with 2 years site experience ,if any one has got any contacts plz let me know 
Many thanks steven


----------

